# PICS: Splintered Soul first gig!! (lots of pics)



## DaveCarter (Sep 13, 2009)

Despite all the problems and the gig itself being completely last minute, we played a cracking first show! Here&#8217;s how it all went down:

The Good


We sold more tickets than any other band of the festival, including professional signed bands.

We had the first mosh pit of the day despite not really being that heavy!

We were offered a management contract after the show. Having read it, I think we'll actually be turning it down, I&#8217;ve got us covered for now 

The Bad


We couldn&#8217;t rehearse over the last 2 weeks due to our bassist being on holiday, drummer being evicted and vocalist finishing her Masters degree.

Half our stage clothing didn&#8217;t arrive in time.

We didn&#8217;t get a proper soundcheck. The mix was pretty bad but there&#8217;s not much we could do about that!

The Pics

*Loading In*








*Setting Up*







*Rocking Out*



























*The Crowd*
(Try and spot my groupie for the night)











*The Pit*












*Synchronized headbanging + claw*







*Opening track*




Good times  Next gig is the Rock of Ages festival in London, 21st November supporting Liquid Sky


----------



## MacTown09 (Sep 14, 2009)

i liked the music a lot man, i hope to see some more from you guys.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 14, 2009)

cool


----------



## DaveCarter (Sep 15, 2009)

Cheers guys  Our EP is being recorded over the next couple of months, hopefully a lot more shows to come!


----------

